# BMQ - August 2011



## Donovanpayne (3 May 2011)

Didn't see any threads for the August BMQ so I thought I'd start one up! 

My file manager told me my course starts on August 29th. 

Coming from Calgary here.


----------



## Armoured88 (3 May 2011)

Ill be there as well.  Coming from Edmonton.  Going in as armoured.


----------



## Daavdablo (3 May 2011)

Sounds like I'll be joining you guys.... I'm from Edmonton, starting August 29th as well.... Armoured.


----------



## rutheh (3 May 2011)

Oh, so Edmonton is making phone calls.
Grrr.


----------



## jnunes13 (3 May 2011)

Count me in as well for the 29th!! 

Coming from Edmonton, going in as a Combat Engineer!


----------



## NikiVL (3 May 2011)

I got the call a week ago, August 1st 2011 for me for Naval Communicator. Coming from Belleville, Ontario!!

So see yah around after August 29th, Congrats all!!


----------



## Thunderjunk27 (4 May 2011)

Edmonton fella here too, gonna be a big ol' Sonar Op.


----------



## pattem (5 May 2011)

Count me in too! Going to BMQ August 29 for ACISS


----------



## GMK (5 May 2011)

Got the call from CFRC Vancouver 2 days ago for AC Op.  Going to St Jean on the 29th as well!!!


----------



## Thunderjunk27 (5 May 2011)

Hey folks I slapped up a Facebook group called "BMQ August 2011" if anybody is interested in seeing each other's ugly mugs before being stuck with em.


----------



## Meehanium (6 May 2011)

Coming in on the 29th as a navcom, see you guys there.


----------



## Johansen (6 May 2011)

Armoured here as well for the 29th.


----------



## Donovanpayne (6 May 2011)

GMK said:
			
		

> Got the call from CFRC Vancouver 2 days ago for AC Op.  Going to St Jean on the 29th as well!!!



Going in as an AC Op too! Just got my official word today.


----------



## rutheh (6 May 2011)

Going in as Armoured. Got the call today.  
Will probably be an August BMQ but I'll find out next week!


----------



## ayo23 (8 May 2011)

Meehanium said:
			
		

> Coming in on the 29th as a navcom, see you guys there.



Which CFRC are you from?


----------



## Angel52 (8 May 2011)

Coming from Calgary, NCI Op, August 29th. Exciting.


----------



## Meehanium (8 May 2011)

ayo23 said:
			
		

> Which CFRC are you from?



CFRC Montreal


----------



## ayo23 (8 May 2011)

Meehanium said:
			
		

> CFRC Montreal



Thanks.


----------



## Meehanium (8 May 2011)

No problem


----------



## wenetresults (8 May 2011)

I'll be joining the August 29 BMQ as a Signal Operator. Coming from Grande Prairie (CFRC Edmonton). It's going to be a great time...exciting, challenging, tiring, but rewarding! Look forward to meeting all of you there!


----------



## Soth (8 May 2011)

CFRC Saskatoon, joining you all on August 29 for ACISS (Signal Operator). Counting the days!


----------



## ayo23 (8 May 2011)

Wow, there's a lot of people going on Aug 29th. 
Out of the 18 going in August, 15 are enrolled for the 29th... and about 8 of them are from Alberta.


----------



## GMK (9 May 2011)

Donovanpayne said:
			
		

> Going in as an AC Op too! Just got my official word today.



Congratulation's on the offer. ;D  It's great knowing another AC Op will be at BMQ at the same time.  Look forward to meeting you in person.


----------



## Donovanpayne (9 May 2011)

GMK said:
			
		

> Congratulation's on the offer. ;D  It's great knowing another AC Op will be at BMQ at the same time.  Look forward to meeting you in person.



Same here! I was worried about being the only one for the strange reason. 

Oddly enough, they gave me the job offer, I accepted, then I brought to their attention the fact that I would need to do an air crew medical (just booked that now). Now I'm paranoid again that I might fail that and then my job offer will be gone hahah.


----------



## rutheh (9 May 2011)

Got the official offer today! Leaving Edmonton on August 27th, starting BMQ on August 29th. 
I'm assuming everyone else from Edmonton leaves the same day I do?

Can't wait to meet all of you! 

Oh, I also sent a request to join the facebook group... someone let me in!


----------



## wenetresults (10 May 2011)

Yes, I leave Edmonton on the 27th also. I am going to call my file manager tomorrow to get more details of when the swearing in ceremony is and who all we can invite to it.

Will probably see the Edmonton area folks at the airport.


----------



## rutheh (11 May 2011)

Still waiting on that facebook group so I can talk to you guys about stuff. Anyone know who started it?


----------



## pattem (11 May 2011)

Congrats Ruthie!

Search for "BMQ August 2011" on facebook.


----------



## rutheh (11 May 2011)

pattem said:
			
		

> Congrats Ruthie!
> 
> Search for "BMQ August 2011" on facebook.



I did and I sent a request to join on Monday. No response yet.


----------



## jnunes13 (11 May 2011)

Hey Ruthie, I believe the user "thunderjunk27" is the one who started the facebook group. :camo:


----------



## Daavdablo (11 May 2011)

Curious if Thunderjunk is a noun for said member's junk or an adjective?


----------



## SdtBurn (11 May 2011)

HI,

I wont be at the BMQ for the 29th / but i'll be waiting for all those coming to GAGETOWN after this to start the armoured courses // there at the end of may,

See you there  ;D


----------



## ayo23 (12 May 2011)

Just got a call from the CFRC (Toronto). 
Got my offer and BMQ date. 

ACISS
August 1st

See you guys there! WOOO!  ;D


----------



## pattem (12 May 2011)

Congrats Ayo!


----------



## ayo23 (12 May 2011)

Thanks pattem!


----------



## Thunderjunk27 (12 May 2011)

Hey I'm out of town until tomorrow and I can't add anybody to the facebook group on my phone. I promise to add ya Ruth as soon as I get home.


----------



## ayo23 (12 May 2011)

Thunderjunk27 said:
			
		

> Hey I'm out of town until tomorrow and I can't add anybody to the facebook group on my phone. I promise to add ya Ruth as soon as I get home.



I sent a request as well


----------



## Rescue119 (12 May 2011)

Donovanpayne said:
			
		

> Same here! I was worried about being the only one for the strange reason.
> 
> Oddly enough, they gave me the job offer, I accepted, then I brought to their attention the fact that I would need to do an air crew medical (just booked that now). Now I'm paranoid again that I might fail that and then my job offer will be gone hahah.



I am surprised they didn't book you in for one when you applied for it in the first place. It takes a month or two, after your tests, before you will find out your air factor. The send the results to Ottawa for approval. As long as you are healthy you should get it. You don't need your air factor before you go to basic anyways, I could be wrong, so I wouldn't worry. Maybe someone with more knowledge about AF occupations can way in.


----------



## Russell5 (14 May 2011)

Got my call 2 days ago.
Signing my papers in 2 weeks then goin to ottawa for the mass swear in.
AWS tech
see yas there


----------



## Maskell PDT883 (16 May 2011)

Got my official offer today. Heading out of Halifax on the 27th for training on the 29th, doing Naval E-Tech. August can't come soon enough.


----------



## ayo23 (16 May 2011)

Maskell PDT883 said:
			
		

> Got my official offer today. Heading out of Halifax on the 27th for training on the 29th, doing Naval E-Tech. August can't come soon enough.



Congrats! 
Now join the facebook group.


----------



## Maskell PDT883 (16 May 2011)

ayo23 said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> Now join the facebook group.



Oh, I did. Just waiting for someone to accept my request.


----------



## ramdak (19 May 2011)

Got my call 2 weeks ago from CFRC montreal.

FIELD ARTILLERY 00008
Starting August 1st !
French platoon  ;D


----------



## Hoogoos (19 May 2011)

Anyone in August going in for ACS? I heard from the recruiters that they will be grouping most of the ACS guys together and I'm just waiting for my job offer now for it.


----------



## ayo23 (19 May 2011)

Hoogoos said:
			
		

> Anyone in August going in for ACS? I heard from the recruiters that they will be grouping most of the ACS guys together and I'm just waiting for my job offer now for it.



Haven't seen anyone in ACS for August. Not yet anyway...


----------



## spartan30 (24 May 2011)

I got my call on the 16th. I'll be heading out on Aug 29th along with most of you.

Im from Manitoba and going Infantry.


----------



## ayo23 (24 May 2011)

Congrats spartan30!
I think you're the only one going for Infantry (that i've seen on this forum) for August. 
Join the facebook group if you haven't already. 



man... where are all the Aug 1st ppl? lol


----------



## spartan30 (24 May 2011)

ayo23 said:
			
		

> Congrats spartan30!
> I think you're the only one going for Infantry (that i've seen on this forum) for August.
> Join the facebook group if you haven't already.



Thanks!

I sent a request on friday but never got in yet. I can only assume the guy is still sore from the long weekend as most of us proboly are lol.


----------



## Russell5 (26 May 2011)

yo ayo im august 1st
july 29th, but start august 1st


----------



## ayo23 (26 May 2011)

Russell5 said:
			
		

> yo ayo im august 1st
> july 29th, but start august 1st



Heh, yea... i already have you as a friend on facebook i think (my name's Andrew Yim)

I was just saying that most of the August ppl here (and on facebook) are for the 29th. 
By my calculations... 26 ppl for August so far. Only 8 for August 1st.


----------



## Jaybar (27 May 2011)

Finally got the call today!

August 29th, going Infantry.


----------



## ayo23 (27 May 2011)

Jaybar said:
			
		

> Finally got the call today!
> 
> August 29th, going Infantry.



Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## kawa11 (29 May 2011)

August 29th


Cook from Toronto


----------



## Devonm123 (1 Jun 2011)

going in as a combat engineer from middle of nowhere B.C. flying out of calgary aug 27th


----------



## Waters81 (1 Jun 2011)

Just a quick question for all of you going for BMQ in the next couple of months, did you all apply, get merit listed and get "the call" this year?


----------



## Meehanium (1 Jun 2011)

Applied late 09 for navcom, got merit listed...february ish? and got the call in early may.


----------



## Jaybar (2 Jun 2011)

Waters81 said:
			
		

> Just a quick question for all of you going for BMQ in the next couple of months, did you all apply, get merit listed and get "the call" this year?



Applied August 2009, got merit listed March 2010, did an update April 2011.


----------



## Devonm123 (2 Jun 2011)

Applied April 2011 for combat engineer got a call early may


----------



## NikiVL (2 Jun 2011)

I applied April 2010, did CFAT, medical and interview in May, got merit listed in June 2010. Did an update at beginning of April 2011, I then got a call middle of April 2011.


----------



## BlueOne (2 Jun 2011)

Applied April 2008, got my file closed on April 2011, reopened it on March 2011 and got the call on April 2011


----------



## Waters81 (2 Jun 2011)

BlueOne said:
			
		

> Applied April 2008, got my file closed on April 2011, reopened it on March 2011 and got the call on April 2011


What did you apply for?


----------



## CF-london (10 Jun 2011)

got the call a few weeks ago, leaving London, Ontario on the 27. I'm gonna be part of the  29th group at st.jean .   going for armored  

P.S i joined the facebook group, i hope I'm not the only one from London


----------



## Searyn (10 Jun 2011)

Devonm123 said:
			
		

> Applied April 2011 for combat engineer got a call early may



You must have had one hell of an application. I applied April 2010 for CE, merit listed May 2011, still waiting for my call. Congrats


----------



## ReneeClaude (16 Jun 2011)

ayo23 said:
			
		

> Just got a call from the CFRC (Toronto).
> Got my offer and BMQ date.
> 
> ACISS
> ...



I am in TO as well, leaving July 30th for the August 1st BMQ, would be great to meet before going, PM me.

I'll be joining as an AC OP!

Congratulation to all!!


----------



## ayo23 (16 Jun 2011)

AirForceMonkey said:
			
		

> I am in TO as well, leaving July 30th for the August 1st BMQ, would be great to meet before going, PM me.
> 
> I'll be joining as an AC OP!
> 
> Congratulation to all!!



Congrats! Join the facebook group. ;D


----------



## ReneeClaude (16 Jun 2011)

Facebook group Joined  :nod:

Thank you!


----------



## threemosphere (27 Jun 2011)

See you guys on August 1st in St Jean! So excited.


----------



## ayo23 (27 Jun 2011)

threemosphere said:
			
		

> See you guys on August 1st in St Jean! So excited.


Congrats! 

Which occupation?
Join the facebook group!


----------



## threemosphere (28 Jun 2011)

Thanks! I'm going for Artillery. We'll see how that goes.
Will do


----------



## ReneeClaude (28 Jun 2011)

threemosphere said:
			
		

> See you guys on August 1st in St Jean! So excited.



Congratulation! Can`t wait to meet you  :nod:


----------



## Army2010 (4 Jul 2011)

August 29th at St Jean!


----------



## h35lee (7 Jul 2011)

AVN Tech from Delta (20min from Vancouver) here, starting August 1. Curious anyone know why a minority of us are starting on the 1st as opposed to the majority?


----------



## ayo23 (7 Jul 2011)

h35lee said:
			
		

> AVN Tech from Delta (20min from Vancouver) here, starting August 1. Curious anyone know why a minority of us are starting on the 1st as opposed to the majority?



I've been wondering that for over a month. 
Join the facebook group!


----------



## ayo23 (7 Jul 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> There's probably more than one course starting Aug. 29. Might be only one or two starting Aug 1.



Makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## ReneeClaude (7 Jul 2011)

Congrats h35lee!! Great to see another August 1ster


----------



## Tollis (9 Aug 2011)

So I guess a spot opened up because I just got my call.  August 29th for Vehicle Tech.


----------



## Devonm123 (9 Aug 2011)

Congrats. Tollis sort of sucks about the short notice and all. But at least you got the spot, I am going in as an engineer on the 29th as well. join our Facebook group


----------



## Tollis (9 Aug 2011)

Thanks, Doesn't suck for me I was merit listed for over a month and wanted to get in as fast as possible   ;D


----------



## Devonm123 (9 Aug 2011)

Good stuff, where you flying out of.


----------



## Tollis (9 Aug 2011)

Im going to be driving.  Im in Pembroke next to CFB Petawawa so im expected to find my own way there.  I assume they will pay me something for mileage.


----------



## Devonm123 (10 Aug 2011)

They do compensate for mileage but they compare those costs to public transportation and give you whichever is less. I hope to be posted to petawawa as I have family in renfrew, living in B.C. Now and looking forward to living on the more affordable side of the country.


----------

